# New setup for my corn



## stuw (Apr 3, 2011)

Waiting on my new wardrobe getting delivered and going to be converting the TV space into a viv for my corn snake! This is the wardrobe I'll be using. The space takes up to a 37" TV and I have a 42" so its no use for the TV so thought I could free up a bit of space rather than having a viv sitting. Planning to line the inside with perspex and then get runners and glass. It should be 3'(w) x 2'(d) x 2'(h)! Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## Beardies are the best (Jun 28, 2011)

This seems like a really good idea. Can you shows pics when it is done?


----------



## stuw (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah I'll try and get before/during/after pics! I'm not too good at DIY though haha. Thinking of doing a fake rock kind of background so need to get some stuff at the weekend I think! Ive still got a good few weeks before it gets delivered but thought I'd see if people think it would be suitable!


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks and sounds like a good idea, i would deffinately make a viv to fit rather than just fit runners and glass to the front.


----------



## stuw (Apr 3, 2011)

I might do that then, I'll wait till it's been delivered and built up then get measurements and start pricing it up.


----------

